# Requesting help with subwoofer placement - with measurements



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello guys

My home theater is finally finished and I am trying to tune it for optimal sound performance but i am having some difficulties in getting the base right.

My system consists of:

Fronts 3 x Klipsch KL-525-thx
Surrounds 2 x Klipsch KS-525-thx
Subs : 2x XTZ 12" ported with optional foam plugs
Receiver Integra DTR-80.1 with audyssey MultiXT

My original plan was to go the suggested THX route with one sub in front and one behind.

The subwoofer in front is set with phase 0 and the one behind the chairs at phase 180.

The result can be seen below. The problem is the all the bass is located in the yellow area and sounds good when i am moving around. But the moment i sit down the bass is drastically lowered.

First measurement is without EQ and the second is Audyssey trying to correct


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

So, yesterday i spent most of the day moving gear around and I have made a new attempt to move both the subwoofers to the front of the room instead.

I do hear more bass now at the seating position however i think it is booming a bit too much for my liking and audyssey is not able to correct as much as i would have hoped (sadly i forgot to take a picture of the measurement with audyssey)

Both woofers set to phase 0

Does anyone have some advice to share and/or suggestion to what i can try in order to improve my situation?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------

